# New Roku ultra sound level is 10-15 points below previous version



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I have these in my set up: Yamaha RX-A780, Samsung TV model UN55MU630D, Roku ultra 4800R device.

My original Roku died and I installed the 4800R to replace it. Figured out how to get the center channel working, but the sound level is a good 10-15 points below the previous setting. 

I use two bookshelf speakers and a center speaker everything worked fine before.

Under settings/audio/streaming audio format I have audio set on auto. For the next category settings/audio/digital output format I have it set on stereo. I tried pass through and the center channel works on both, but the volume level is the same for either.

I have leveling on under options, but I do not have the AC-4 on since I am on stereo.

Firmware was updated when I installed the unit and is current.

Is there a solution or fix for the low volume vs the previous model? No set up I have tried solves this problem.

Thanks for any help. Brian


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MChang said:


> I have these in my set up: Yamaha RX-A780, Samsung TV model UN55MU630D, Roku ultra 4800R device.
> 
> My original Roku died and I installed the 4800R to replace it. Figured out how to get the center channel working, but the sound level is a good 10-15 points below the previous setting.
> 
> ...


A couple of years ago I bought the more expensive versions of the Roku boxes and returned every one of them. None of them came close to the Apple TV boxes in performance or picture quality. I gave up and bought ATVs for all our TV sets. The only "con" is the cost. If I had a choice between a Roku Ultra at no cost and an ATV at full cost I'd still go with the ATV. I had no problems with the Rokus before the 4K versions.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Check out the top of page 98 in the AVR's Owner's Manual. It speaks to a feature called "Volume Trim".


----------



## Brad_73 (Jul 16, 2019)

Rich said:


> A couple of years ago I bought the more expensive versions of the Roku boxes and returned every one of them. None of them came close to the Apple TV boxes in performance or picture quality. I gave up and bought ATVs for all our TV sets. The only "con" is the cost. If I had a choice between a Roku Ultra at no cost and an ATV at full cost I'd still go with the ATV. I had no problems with the Rokus before the 4K versions.


Not sure where you bought those Roku Ultras from but that is not normal. Something was absolutely wrong going on.
1) Picture quality is no different from one to the other. If you experienced picture quality differences, then something else was happening. Either you got a batch of defective Roku or you used a different input, that had different picture settings used.
2) Performance shouldn't have been a noticeable difference either. Both are pretty zippy. Again, sounds almost like you got a bad batch from somewhere.

I only get to install a few dozen ATV each year. Roku are by far more popular, I install many dozens of those each year. What you described is not the typical.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’ve got Apple TVs and Roku. There is zero question appletv has better PQ than the Roku. And I’ve got a couple different Roku. Same for the fire Tv cubes I have. Appletv is just better for pq.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Brad_73 said:


> Not sure where you bought those Roku Ultras from but that is not normal. Something was absolutely wrong going on.
> 1) Picture quality is no different from one to the other. If you experienced picture quality differences, then something else was happening. Either you got a batch of defective Roku or you used a different input, that had different picture settings used.
> 2) Performance shouldn't have been a noticeable difference either. Both are pretty zippy. Again, sounds almost like you got a bad batch from somewhere.
> 
> I only get to install a few dozen ATV each year. Roku are by far more popular, I install many dozens of those each year. What you described is not the typical.


One more time. Every 4K Roku box I have purchased has disappointed me. Because of the PQ. The difference might not be noticeable to you but that doesn't mean I didn't see it. I expressed my opinion truthfully, I won't argue with your opinion. Even though I don't agree with it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I've got Apple TVs and Roku. There is zero question appletv has better PQ than the Roku. And I've got a couple of different Roku. Same for the fire Tv cubes I have. Appletv is just better for PQ.


I have FTV Cubes on all of my sets. They are only used as HDMI switches. The PQ on them is better than the Rokus (barely), but I prefer the ATVs. Apple just does things better. But, it's been a few years since I tried the Rokus; perhaps they've improved.

Rich


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Rich said:


> A couple of years ago I bought the more expensive versions of the Roku boxes and returned every one of them. None of them came close to the Apple TV boxes in performance or picture quality. I gave up and bought ATVs for all our TV sets. The only "con" is the cost. If I had a choice between a Roku Ultra at no cost and an ATV at full cost I'd still go with the ATV. I had no problems with the Rokus before the 4K versions.
> 
> Rich


I'm going to see how this works out, but will seriously consider the apple if Roku can't get their act together. brian


----------

